# Boxing for Beginners and Bayonet Fighting



## frank raud (May 20, 2006)

Boxing for Beginners and Bayonet Fighting by William Jacomb 1918

Jacomb was a Canadian fitness trainer, this book is an interesting look at early gloved boxing, ie largely bare knuckle style boxing with gloves on, and the similarites between boxing and bayonet fighting. Seems an odd combination, if you idea of boxing is facing straight on, both gloves up, but makes more sense if you picture an old school boxer, more of a sideways stance, lead hand up, back hand held low to protect stomach area.


----------

